# Bye bye forum love u all <3 Kiss from France <3



## SueParisParis (Jul 19, 2016)

*Hi girls and boys,*​​*I write this message for tell you that i'm leaving the forum for start leave my life again. I love all of you. I understand one thing in this terrible experience ; i have to fight for my life. I don't fight for my life if i stay in computer. So now il leave. And i want you to know that you have to leave you life too. You are all smart and beatifull, so go fight. Today it was the worst day of all my DP, and you know what ? I never thougt that i can do that, i go out ! I go out alone, it was sunny.I ventured out alone to my home, so it was a month that I don't go out of home alone. I was in city walking. I enjoy it. Tomorrow i will do the same. I want my life back, so i leave normally. Even if it's hard, even if my life depends on it , I'll break this problem. it's over I'm not shit. I was normal before , then I will become as before. It's me who decides. I invite you all back to your lives. Take all you want .If you win this battle , you will win them all. Because this battle this may be the hardest of your life. And this battle you will not win if you go back to your lives .*​
Goodbye Forum , I swear I feel sick to say goodbye. <3

(For French people here) Pour les Français.

Yo, je l'écris en français parce que lire des mots dans sa langue natale ça va directement au cœur. Je sais que vous êtes plusieurs français à venir sur ce forum pour avoir du soutient et des informations. Ce forum est super et m'as beaucoup aidé.Mais maintenant, je vous donne un bon conseil car je sais ce que vous endurer, quittez maintenant ce forum et vous gagnerez. Quitter le. Vous êtes en vie, il faut vivre. VIVRE. VIVRE. VIVRE. VIVEZ VOS VIES. Je sais que c'est terriblement dur. Mais à la fin vous verrez que ce qui vous a vraiment aider c'est de revivre normalement malgré tout. Je vous aimes tellement tous. J'ai énormément d'affection pour ceux qui sont dans la même souffrance que moi. Soyez heureux.

Casser lui la gueule à la vie. <3

Even if it's hard, even if my life depends on it , I'll break it's over I'm not shit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

I was quite moved by your post Sue, take care, and bon courage


----------



## SueParisParis (Jul 19, 2016)

Merci à toi aussi bon courage ! Je te souhaite pleins de bonheur ❤


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Salut

Et concernant la DP/DR tu t'en ai sorti ?

Regarding your DP/DR you finally overcome?

Merci


----------



## Sugar Dalia (Aug 6, 2016)

Good luck!!!


----------

